# Smoke Canyon Smoker Grill



## mhender239 (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone out there have experience with a Smoke Canyon Smoker Grill?  The large square one with two liftable fire grates in the grill area and the side mounted smoker box.

I'm new to using mine but I'm having a real hard time geting the grilling area hot enough with a fire in the smoker box.  I have to build a second indirect fire in the grill area to get the cooking area hot enough.  I also have to leave the fire box side door open to keep the fire burning.

Love the grill but need help getting it hot enough.


----------



## bigghigg (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the same problem with mine.  I used a fan into the firebox, but it heats up the pit too much so you have to constantly adjust or you'll get it too hot.  It also creates hotspots in the back of the pit.  I think the hole between the pit and the firebox is too small.  Was hoping to find out if anyone else has been able to address this issue...


----------



## TheMeat (Mar 27, 2018)

I had the same issue. The problem is that I was not using enough fuel. I was trying to do it with just charcoal but it was not producing enough heat. I switched to using charcoal and wood chunks. This got the temp up to around 260-275 and smoked a beautiful pork loin this weekend. Man that thing was good.


----------

